# USP FS 9mm vs. USP C 9mm & P2000?



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

*Good Afternoon Everyone:* I am inquiring if anyone has opinions on the recoil difference between the Full size USP 9mm and the USP Compact, 9mm, and P2000 9mm? I am a recoil sensitive shooter and I do not want to make the same mistake that I made with my S&W's. I own an M&P 9 and it is a soft shooter but then I bought the M&P 9C and eventually sold it because it hurt my hand when shooting and was much harder to rack.

Currently I own the P30LS and I want another HK while the rebate is in effect. My handgun line-up is:
M&P 9
HK P30LS
Ruger 22 Magnum
Ruger 22 Magnum
Walther PPQ M2 .22LR
Ruger SR22 .22LR
Ruger LCR .22LR

*[Democracy:/B] Two wolves and a lamb debating what to eat for lunch.
Liberty: A well armed lamb.*


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Consider getting a P30 and selling it on Armslist, then buying the VP9. It is a really great gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned all 3. It's been a while, but the USP will have the least recoil from what I remember. However, the P2000 was my favorite, personally.

1 neg thing about the fullsize 9mm USP. The 40 and 9mm USP are the only HK guns that still ue polymer magazines. They are NOT metal lined like Glock mags are.

When I owned my USP, I was at the range once, and two rounds got stuck next to each other in the mag. This held the follower down and the rounds on top flip flopped around in the mag. 

I had to remove the baseplate and take a rod to batter the rounds loose. They would not come out on their own.

It never happened again. I had HK replace that mag. But, I didn't trust the gun again after that... What if it did it in a horrible situation.

I love the way the 9mm USP looks, and I'd buy one again of they sold metal mags for it. The USP compacts use metal mags... 

I've actually owned 7 HKs over the years - as i stated above, my fav out of all of them was the P2000 9mm DA/SA.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I have owned all 3. It's been a while, but the USP will have the least recoil from what I remember. However, the P2000 was my favorite, personally.
> 
> 1 neg thing about the fullsize 9mm USP. The 40 and 9mm USP are the only HK guns that still ue polymer magazines. They are NOT metal lined like Glock mags are.
> 
> ...


Thank you ever so much Shipwreck. I did not realize the USP had plastic magazines. That is certainly a consideration for me. I have two questions: 1) What is the likelihood of HK coming out with a new DA/SA model in the next year? 2) How much more is the recoil of the P2000 9mm vs. the USP FS?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

What did you like about the P2000 best?


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> What did you like about the P2000 best?


The size and interchangeable back straps


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Get a VP9, they will use the same mags as your P30LS.

Just as an FYI HK now makes steel mags for the 9mm USP, well at least for the USP Expert.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

About the only new hammer fired gun we are likely to see is a P30SK. I keep hoping for a P30 Expert but I doubt we will see that with the advent of the Vp9


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The VP9 sold me on HK. I never really liked the HK line until I held a P30, but didn't see the value in spending $950 on a polymer based gun. I got my VP9 with factory night sites and three magazines for $699. I was pleased with that.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, FWIW I have had steel mags from Beretta and Sig take a dump on me before in similar fashion, I wouldn't consider it to be a trend in HK poly mags.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> Thank you ever so much Shipwreck. I did not realize the USP had plastic magazines. That is certainly a consideration for me. I have two questions: 1) What is the likelihood of HK coming out with a new DA/SA model in the next year? 2) How much more is the recoil of the P2000 9mm vs. the USP FS?


I doubt we'll see anymore new DA/SA guns with a hammer from HK for a while... Not with the P30 and P30 L... Striker fired seems to be the waive of the future too, unfortunately....

I look at the fullsize 9mm USP all the time at gun stores. I really want another one. But, like I said - I just can't trust it anymore after that happened to me. When I discussed it online at the time, a few people mentioned a similar experience happening to them. However, it doesn't seem to be wide spread. And, I've never seen it come up again on any gun forum since it happened to me. I did a google search about it, and I could only find a handful of recent posts by me explaining about this. I couldn't find my original posts from years ago (on whatever forums I said it at the time). But, I didn't see anyone else talking about it either. So, it's probably not typical....



GCBHM said:


> What did you like about the P2000 best?


For its size, I found the gun very accurate. It uses the same mags as the USPc 9mm, and the gun is more or less the same size as the USPc. But, I shot the P2000 much better than the USPc I once had.


----------



## jyo (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, I currently own all three---a USPf 9mm, a USPc 9mm and a P2000 9mm (along with a P2000sk 9mm LEM gun)---all three are DA/SA---The USPf 9mm is certainly one of the softest shooting pistols ever made, period. The Compact and the the P2000 kick a touch more, but I don't find any 9mm pistol to kick much anyway. 
The P2000 is my fave of the three just because of the better grip and smaller "just right" size---but I am not selling any of them because they WORK! As in 100% all three and the sk model as well.
Be careful with HK pistols because they are very addicting...


----------

